# Good Cons for first timers.



## Delta (Oct 8, 2011)

I have never been to a con. I've heard mixed reviews about them and both horror stories and fairy tales come true. Admittedly, Im a little afraid of the cons, because of what kind of interactions I could have, but at the same time I think the experience would be awesome to have. Not to mention it would be good to meet a couple people who I only know by their usernames and avatars. So my question is, what is a good con for someone like me who is on the fence about attending one? What con do you believe would be a good way for me to get a feel for whats like, but wont overwhelm and scare me away?


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2011)

COME TO MFF WITH USSSSSSSSSSSSS.

or you know, one of the ones close to you.  

But really, AC is always easy on a first timer as there are so many people it's easy to not feel out of place.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2011)

do it so it come to mff


----------



## FlamingLizard (Oct 8, 2011)

This topic really does get made a ton of times. Should just pin a topic to the top sometime.

But anyway, it really all depends on your situation and personality? It's like choosing a college in a way. Do you want to go to a college where you are just a face in the crowd or one much smaller where you can get a more hands on experience because you are more likely to get to know professors much better due to smaller class sizes and such?

Now I went to FA:U this year as my first con.  It was only 500+ people and it felt weird for me because it was my first con, and I never actually met anybody who was going face to face. I've only played with them on xbox live before. Because FA:U was smaller and not as much to do, there wasn't as much to try and juggle my first time. I was able to get used to being around a bunch of people wearing fur costumes and going through the dealer's den and such.  This made a con like AC a month later more enjoyable because since it was so big, I already got to know people beforehand and wasn't confused by the setup and execution of a convention.

That being said, i'm not saying a big con is bad for your first one.  You could very easily replace FA:U in that entire paragraph in AC and it could have worked out exactly the same way.  I feel as if your main concern isn't the con itself, but the fact that you don't actually know anybody who goes to it.  Yeah the first meeting may feel awkward, but if you're a nice person, even if quiet or shy, you'll fit right in quickly and everything will work out great.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 8, 2011)

I recommend MFF or AC, but AC isn't exactly around the corner. FC, too, if you're on that side of the country.


----------

